# GTeam International I online



## hoeckle (7. Oktober 2008)

so burschi´s


same procedure as last year....




http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/16


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

willkommen nicolai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2008)

Servus!
Öhm...sind da schon alle Stellen besetzt?
gruß
abgesehn davon, dass in den regeln steht das teams möglichst oft zusammen fahren sollten


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei............


----------



## versus (8. Oktober 2008)

ticket gelöst, einmal entwerten bidde  !


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ticket gelöst, einmal entwerten bidde  !


 
knips....



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Öhm...sind da schon alle Stellen besetzt?
> gruß
> abgesehn davon, dass in den regeln steht das teams möglichst oft zusammen fahren sollten


 
nun ja, wesen und sinn des team international ist es ausländern oder im ausland lebenden die möglichkeit zu geben räumlich getrennt doch "gemeinsam" ein eigenes team zu haben und das wir letztes jahr bei dem berliner exilanten eine ausnahme gemacht haben war pures mitleid und durch die nähe zum nahen ausland auch durchaus zu rechtfertigen also nicht beleidigt sein und ein anderes team suchen danke


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bin dabei............


 
jaundwasistmitderanmeldung????


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> ich auch!!!
> 
> GTI rules
> 
> oliversen


 
s.o.


----------



## oliversen (9. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> s.o.



Zeitverschiebung, Mann.... Zeitverschiebung

Anyway, Ticket ist gezogen


----------



## hoeckle (9. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Zeitverschiebung, Mann.... Zeitverschiebung
> 
> Anyway, Ticket ist gezogen


 

knips....

aber jetzt bitte ohne weitere ausreden...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Oktober 2008)

I DID IT-------------------------------------




-----------------------------danke für euer mitleid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2008)

ok, lampen aufladen, fleecemütze waschen und gummischluffen suchen!


----------



## hoeckle (9. Oktober 2008)

complete....

so dann bald viel spaß beim minutenkampf...


----------



## versus (3. November 2008)

so männer,

los gehts und pünktlich zum start strahlt bei uns die sonne vom blauen himmel!
da sollten doch gleich mal ein paar feierabendpunkte drin sein


----------



## versus (14. November 2008)

kollegen, radgefahren wurde ja schon (nur unser letztjähriger topscorer macht sich noch rar ), aber wo bleiben die bilder, leidensgeschichten, heldentaten...?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. November 2008)

@versus------lebst du auf deinen bikes?
hast ja schon ganz schön was zusammengeradelt.


sorry für meine längere abwesenheit, aber ich hatte zu tun (kaum zu glauben)


----------



## hoeckle (14. November 2008)

26.10 rippenprellung O´gau
danach wenig lust 
andere interessen und bilder
kein g´scheites rad
ab sofort haben wir schnee
bin ab montag 2 Wochen in hamburg
noch was vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. November 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus------lebst du auf deinen bikes?
> hast ja schon ganz schön was zusammengeradelt.
> 
> 
> sorry für meine längere abwesenheit, aber ich hatte zu tun (kaum zu glauben)



na so viel war das auch wieder nicht 
ich habe zur zeit so viele lange, anstrengende sitzungen, dass abends der drang nach bewegung recht hoch ist. 
allerdings macht sich jetzt schon (wie leider fast jeden winter) das leidige thema knie wieder bemerkbar. ich hoffe aber mal wieder durchfahren zu können 

hier mal 2 bilder meiner beiden letzten nichtrides:

der ütlibergturm im weihnachtsoutfit






kona mit gänshaut der winterhilfe.ch (@feri: die plakatwand kennst du - haltestelle der ütlibergbahn ):





wenn der wetterbericht nicht lügt, kommen heute mittag, oder morgen sicher ein paar pünktchen dazu


----------



## versus (15. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 26.10 rippenprellung O´gau
> danach wenig lust
> andere interessen und bilder
> kein g´scheites rad
> ...



oooooooooochhhhh... das wird schon wieder feri - gute besserung und was heisst denn hier kein g`scheites rad  ?
hast du den ausverkauf übertrieben? wenn du mal wieder hier bist leihe ich dir gerne ein g`scheites 
viel spass in hh und da hat es sicher auch keinen schnee...


----------



## Kint (15. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 26.10 rippenprellung O´gau
> danach wenig lust
> andere interessen und bilder
> kein g´scheites rad
> ...



montag ah so... 
wird knapp aber bist ja zwei wochen hier...


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> montag ah so...
> wird knapp aber bist ja zwei wochen hier...


 

jahaaa... das weihnachtsgeld ist unterwegs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber dir ist schon klar, daß genauestens untersucht wird, nachdem da sooo viel gerümpel drauf lag...


----------



## versus (15. November 2008)

männer, von was wird da gesprochen ? da werden doch nicht irgendwelche teile verschachert werden und ich weiss nix davon  ?


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> männer, von was wird da gesprochen ? da werden doch nicht irgendwelche teile verschachert werden und ich weiss nix davon  ?


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



pah, ich glaube kein wort und werde dein fotoalbum genau im auge behalten 

@nicolai: 9.5 std auf dem rad  
hast du die 2 mädels übers w.e. nach malle geschickt  ?


----------



## Kint (17. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> pah, ich glaube kein wort und werde dein fotoalbum genau im auge behalten
> 
> @nicolai: 9.5 std auf dem rad
> hast du die 2 mädels übers w.e. nach malle geschickt  ?



es wird wohl keine fotos geben... stealth mode on...


----------



## oldman (17. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> es wird wohl keine fotos geben... stealth mode on...



maenner, bin froh ueber jeden moment auf dem bike, derzeit hab ich extremsten beruflichen stress und natuerlich mine 2 weiber....
sobald am samstag/sonntag die kleine ihren mittagsschlaf hat, geht es ab. ausserdem nightrides unter der woche und demnaechst kommt ne rolle in´s haus. 

achja, 9.5h wurden es, weil meine mitfahrer ewig gebraucht haben - es war 2mal meine hausrunde von 45km (15km teer, 15km feld/waldweg, 15km schlingelträäl).


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

war gesten mit dem xcr unterwegs (ja feri, das da vorne ist ein riser).

netter teich:




natürlich im ornat unterwegs:




dann habe ich da noch einen spielplatz gefunden:




habs dann doch lieber gelassen...




ausserdem war er noch nicht fertig, teilweise fehlten da ca. 5m weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> war gesten mit dem xcr unterwegs (ja feri, das da vorne ist ein riser).
> 
> ausserdem war er noch nicht fertig, teilweise fehlten da ca. 5m weg




schönes bild... im übrigen entlarvt dich die reifenspur - den kiddies im wald das spielzeug klauen und dann hinterher im forum den gesetzten Xc hasen raushängen lassen....


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> schönes bild... im übrigen entlarvt dich die reifenspur - den kiddies im wald das spielzeug klauen und dann hinterher im forum den gesetzten Xc hasen raushängen lassen....


----------



## oldman (18. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



na, dann hat jetzt einer nen neuen Spitznamen - XC-Hase.... köstlich 




jetzt aber wech hier...


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> na, dann hat jetzt einer nen neuen Spitznamen - XC-Hase.... köstlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dirhelfich!!!


----------



## oldman (18. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> dirhelfich!!!



der Kint hat angefangen


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> der Kint hat angefangen



jaja, jetzt wieder hinter dem grossen verstecken...


----------



## oliversen (19. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> war gesten mit dem xcr unterwegs (ja feri, das da vorne ist ein riser).
> 
> ausserdem war er noch nicht fertig, teilweise fehlten da ca. 5m weg



Zugegeben, mit solchen Heldenstorries kann ich nicht dienen.

Jedoch hat es in der Zwischenzeit soweit abgekuehlt, dass ich, als ich gestern vom Buero heimgeradelt bin, feststellen musste, dass es mit nur T-Shirt nicht mehr lange gut gehen wird. 
So bin ich heute morgen zum ersten Mal mit wieder mit Pullover im Buero. 

Winterpokal ist schon ganz schoen hart.

oliversen


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> mit wieder mit Pullover im Buero.



ja manchen spielt das leben wirklich ganz schön mit


----------



## oliversen (19. November 2008)

Sagt mal...
...nachdem ich heute meinen "Flight Request" durchgeklickert habe. Ich bin wahrscheinlich ab dem 13.12. fuer zwei Wochen in Sueddeuschland...

Sollen wir...?? Koennen wir??

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (19. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Sagt mal...
> ...nachdem ich heute meinen "Flight Request" durchgeklickert habe. Ich bin wahrscheinlich ab dem 13.12. fuer zwei Wochen in Sueddeuschland...
> 
> Sollen wir...?? Koennen wir??
> ...



wann genau?
wo genau in Sued D, westlich oder eher oestlich?

ich waere dabei, muesste mir halt nen Termin passend wuerfeln und dann ab dafuer.
eventunnel irgendwas zentrales im Sueden (neien, nicht Schaffhausen)?


----------



## oliversen (19. November 2008)

Na ja, terminlich denke ich zwischen 13.12. und dem 28.12. In Rheinebene zwischen KA und FR. Kann jedoch ein schon ein paar km mit dem Auto verblasen. Schwarzwald, Schwaebische Alp oder Nordschweiz ist sicher kein Problem.


----------



## hoeckle (20. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> es wird wohl keine fotos geben... stealth mode on...


 

wenn du dich weiterderkontaktaufnahme verweigerst kann das gut sein....




@ hattumöhren


siehste,mein redenund das gingja schnelleralserwartet...


----------



## versus (20. November 2008)

bei mir wird es schwierig. ich fahre am 20.12. hier und dann 2 wochen in urlaub!
also bleibt für mich nur das w.e. vom 13./14.12..
in die ecke FR fahren wäre für mich auch kein problem.


----------



## oldman (20. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bei mir wird es schwierig. ich fahre am 20.12. hier und dann 2 wochen in urlaub!
> also bleibt für mich nur das w.e. vom 13./14.12..
> in die ecke FR fahren wäre für mich auch kein problem.



ich brauche ne Woche Voraufzeit um einen beruflichen Termin zu basteln... lasst uns was festzurren, dann kann ich reagieren.


----------



## oliversen (20. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich brauche ne Woche Voraufzeit um einen beruflichen Termin zu basteln... lasst uns was festzurren, dann kann ich reagieren.



Lasst uns mal den 14.12. vormerken und abwarten ob ich den Flug bekomme. Wo koennen wir noch ausmachen. Wetter kurzfristig checken.

Oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. November 2008)

ok, habe es in meine agenda eingetragen - mit bleistift 

evtl. könnte ich meinen bruder als tourenguide einspannen. der kennt sich recht gut in der freiburger ecke aus. allerdings hält er biketechnisch normalerweise tiefen winterschlaf 

wenn nicht, sollte ich in der alten heimat auch noch was zusammenkriegen...


----------



## versus (22. November 2008)

bah! das ist mir noch nie passiert:
mords eingepackt und mit besten vorsätzen bin ich gen ütliberg gestartet und musst nach einer guten halben stunde die segel streichen. eiskalter wind und schneeregen.
zuhause gabs dann noch eine stunde rolle...


----------



## oldman (22. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bah! das ist mir noch nie passiert:
> mords eingepackt und mit besten vorsätzen bin ich gen ütliberg gestartet und musst nach einer guten halben stunde die segel streichen. eiskalter wind und schneeregen.
> zuhause gabs dann noch eine stunde rolle...




xc hase? 










hier war es auch uebel windig, schlammig, teilweise gefroren, alles andere als nett


----------



## versus (22. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ...lalalalala...


----------



## oldman (22. November 2008)

is ja schon gut....


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

gutes wochenende: wir sind auf seite zwei gerutscht 

wenn jetzt noch der captain in die puschen käme, statt im hamburg altmetall einzusammeln...


----------



## hoeckle (24. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gutes wochenende: wir sind auf seite zwei gerutscht
> 
> wenn jetzt noch der captain in die puschen käme, statt im hamburg altmetall einzusammeln...


 
wer spricht von altmetall...? ist eher altthermoplast.... 

und ja sven ist ein sehr talentierter verkäufer, ein bischen altmetall ist ungeplant auch dabei....


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wer spricht von altmetall...? ist eher altthermoplast....
> 
> und ja sven ist ein sehr talentierter verkäufer, ein bischen altmetall ist ungeplant auch dabei....



 ich dachte wir wollten uns verkleinern


----------



## Kint (25. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wer spricht von altmetall...? ist eher altthermoplast....
> 
> und ja sven ist ein sehr talentierter verkäufer, ein bischen altmetall ist ungeplant auch dabei....



häh ? da war metall dabei ? dachte immer das wäre aus holz... 

ich erinnere mich an gar kein metall..... abgesehen von dem bisschen verschenkten didan...


----------



## Kint (25. November 2008)

und im übrigen war die sperrmüllsammlung für Lübeck angemeldet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2008)

ahoi.. das schiff hat wieder sicher den heimathafen angelaufen...

darf ich euch als captain sagen, ich bin stolz so eine mannschaft zu haben auch wenn ich jetzt recht gefordert bin....

DA musste ich für ordnung sorgen, auch wenn das eklige weisse zeugs für ordentlich zeitverzug verantwortlich war.....








jedoch konnte in der erzwungenen pause die zeit gut genutzt werden um die magazine zu füllen.....








 danke sven...



und wie der kecke helvetier nicht zu unrecht anmerkte, werden folgende besatzungsmitglieder demnächst aus der bordrolle ausgetragen: xizang, manitou, MG team, klein und zaskar


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jedoch konnte in der erzwungenen pause die zeit gut genutzt werden um die magazine zu füllen.....



uuuaaaäääääähhhh.... wieso musstest du es nochmal posten.... rabääääähhhhh 



wie dem auch sei in dem licht kommt er extrem gut zur geltung. mein glückwunsch.


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ahoi.. das schiff hat wieder sicher den heimathafen angelaufen...
> 
> darf ich euch als captain sagen, ich bin stolz so eine mannschaft zu haben auch wenn ich jetzt recht gefordert bin....
> 
> ...



   ein wolf und ein schnapsrenner ? ? ?
nicht schlecht mein lieber 

auf deinen punktestand werden sich die anschaffungen aber sicher nicht positiv auswirken, oder? da gibt es ja wieder jede menge zu basteln...

beim gestrigen parkmassaker hast du eine schöne, wenn auch seeehr anstrengende veranstaltung verpasst 


der *kecker* helvetier? tststs


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Dezember 2008)

Diese Lackierung ist ein absoluter Traum!!!!  Könntest du eventuell mal das ein oder andere Detailfoto von der Lackierung ins Album stellen??
Und? Sven, bereust du es wenigstens schon?!? 
Zum Wolf muss ich ja nix sagen...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Dezember 2008)

das gabs samstag nach fast 3 stunden biken mit ein paar bier zusammen.........................................
 2 brandenburger wildschweine die sich 9 stunden drehen mussten bevor sie geniessbar waren.















bin dann mit ein paar bier intus wieder nach..........
und dan passierte es.







das zaskar ist heil geblieben. puhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das gabs samstag nach fast 3 stunden biken mit ein paar bier zusammen.........................................
> 2 brandenburger wildschweine die sich 9 stunden drehen mussten bevor sie geniessbar waren.



ich krieg hunger.... 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Diese Lackierung ist ein absoluter Traum!!!!  Könntest du eventuell mal das ein oder andere Detailfoto von der Lackierung ins Album stellen??
> Und? Sven, bereust du es wenigstens schon?!?



bereuen geht so. nur vom ander wand hängen und anschauen wird der rahmen halt auch nicht schöner... 

so als letzte amtshandlung des ehemaligen eigentümers : 

























 - so und jetzt vrschwinde ich wieder aus dem feindesland....


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2008)

da ist ja gar kein Schnee


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Dezember 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bin dann mit ein paar bier intus wieder nach..........
> und dan passierte es.
> das zaskar ist heil geblieben. puhhhhhhhhh



Hey, Wildschwein essen, heisst nicht, sich anschließend wie Wildschwein zu bewegen! 


Kint schrieb:


> so als letzte amtshandlung des ehemaligen eigentümers :



Danke Sven.  Diesen Paintjob würde ich mir wirklich gern mal in original anschauen - den ich finde wirklich atemberaubend.


----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ein wolf und ein schnapsrenner ? ? ?
> nicht schlecht mein lieber
> 
> auf deinen punktestand werden sich die anschaffungen aber sicher nicht positiv auswirken, oder? da gibt es ja wieder jede menge zu basteln...
> ...


 
ja, aber war auch anstrengendes autobahnmassaker....

naja, der aufwand hält sich in grenzen. der bambusrahmen wird nur umgesteckt, ist ja schon eines fast fertig und der wolf braucht nur innenlager kurbel und cassette...

@tofu

bring ihn mit in die wagenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (2. Dezember 2008)

soso, platz 11! nächstes mal ein bischen mehr trainieren... will die topten sehen....


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> soso, platz 11! nächstes mal ein bischen mehr trainieren... will die topten sehen....



ich war ehrlich gesagt auch poitiv überrascht


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

so froh war ich endlich im ziel zu sein...





den sprint habe ich knapp gegen den späteren sieger verloren


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2008)

gehe ich eigentlich recht in der annahme, dass aus der gemeinsamen ausfahrt am nächsten we nichts wird?


----------



## oliversen (6. Dezember 2008)

Nein, unsere Fluege wurden gestern bestaetigt. Wir werden also am Samstag morgen aufschlagen. Von daher spricht nichts gegen Sonntag. Ausser vielleicht das ich wahrscheinlich kein fahrbereites GT in Deutschland habe. Aber Ketzerei macht ja bisweilen auch Spass.

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Dezember 2008)

mir bleibt leider nur die möglichkeit das ganze von hier aus zu bestaunen...............................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

könnte  :kotz: seit über einer woche hals-, nasen-, ohrenschmerz und das wo ich gerade ein paar sehr hübsche neue laufräder ans winterrad (ketzterei) geschraubt habe 

mitleid anyone?


----------



## hoeckle (10. Dezember 2008)

hält sich in grenzen......


nein gute besserung! nimmst du eigentlich was mit in den bayrischen wald? wenn nicht kann ich ja was mitbringen und vlt klappt ja dann eine kleine sylvesterrunde


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hält sich in grenzen......
> 
> 
> nein gute besserung! nimmst du eigentlich was mit in den bayrischen wald? wenn nicht kann ich ja was mitbringen und vlt klappt ja dann eine kleine sylvesterrunde



garantiert sollte es keinen schnee haben ("schnee haben" fängt dort ab 15cm an), werde ich sicher biken gehen.

heisst das, dass wir dich erwarten dürfen?   gib doch mal bescheid.


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2008)

soso, die internationale runde sprengen, aber heimliche verabredungen in westboehmen treffen.... was sagt man dazu....


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2008)

noch ist der 13. bei mir nicht vom tisch!
schaffe wie ein brunnenputzer, damit es evtl. noch klappt.

wer war das noch gleich, der sicher keine zeit hat ???


----------



## hoeckle (10. Dezember 2008)

zum 13. : ich habe zwar freibekommen und werde mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit am see sein. nur wüsste ich schon das ganze relativ frühzeitig, damit ich das equipment darauf abstimmen kann. singlespeed, schalter, speiseeis, ski... muss ja wohlbedacht sein, denn soviel platz hab ich nun auch nicht....

zum 20. : alter mann, wie tief im süden der republik sind wir denn? würde dir auch ein stück entgegenkommen und wenn du ihn dann noch nicht abgeworfen hast auch denn panasonic umladen...


zum BW: thema wurde schon angesprochen und bereitschaft ist auch da. will heissen, ihr müsst mit uns rechnen. was sollen wir noch mitbringen?


----------



## oldman (13. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> zum 13. : ich habe zwar freibekommen und werde mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit am see sein. nur wüsste ich schon das ganze relativ frühzeitig, damit ich das equipment darauf abstimmen kann. singlespeed, schalter, speiseeis, ski... muss ja wohlbedacht sein, denn soviel platz hab ich nun auch nicht....
> 
> zum 20. : alter mann, wie tief im süden der republik sind wir denn? würde dir auch ein stück entgegenkommen und wenn du ihn dann noch nicht abgeworfen hast auch denn panasonic umladen...
> 
> ...



hmmm, den panasonic muss ich in der koblenzer ecke abkippen, somit ist die sache fuer mich leider nix... schade.
im bayerwald werde ich euch nicht ueberfallen  , muss mit meinen weibern zu sylvester in einer "menschen-mit-kleinen-monstern"-runde feiern... grosses kino. zumindest werde ich es aber schaffen mein morati rennerle ein paar hundert km bewegen zu koennen. ist ja auch was.

so am rande - ich habe mich in den letzten paar monaten oft dabei ertappt, den verkauf meines xizangs in erwaegung zu ziehen, weil ich nicht bewege und das teil mich irgendwie langweilt. 
kennt ihr sowas? nicht genug federweg, rockt nicht so richtig, etc...  ich bin aufgewuehlt.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> mich...dabei ertappt, den verkauf meines Xenterbike/framehereX in erwaegung zu ziehen, weil ich nicht bewege und das teil mich irgendwie langweilt.
> kennt ihr sowas? Xenter Reason hereX...  ich bin aufgewuehlt.



ja... deswegen mussten bambusgeröhr und brikett auch weichen. bauxit wird hoffentlich bald folgen. man kann nicht alles aufheben und mitnehmen schon gar nicht. man sollte das was einem wirklich am herzen liegt mit höherer Wertschätztung achten - das was man nicht so schätzt schnellstens gegen eine herde kamele eintauschen. btw mehr als ein rad kann man eh nicht gelichzeitig bewegen...  andererseits sollte man als familienvater rücklagen bilden und wie ich hörte sollen die rohstoffpreise für titan steigen...ein wochenende im spa mit neuem haarschnitt und rundumerneuerung evtl kompletter typänderung soll häufig neuen wind in eine beziehung bringen hörte ich. evtl wird dabei die liebe neu erweckt ?


----------



## hoeckle (13. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> hmmm, den panasonic muss ich in der koblenzer ecke abkippen, somit ist die sache fuer mich leider nix... schade.
> im bayerwald werde ich euch nicht ueberfallen  , muss mit meinen weibern zu sylvester in einer "menschen-mit-kleinen-monstern"-runde feiern... grosses kino. zumindest werde ich es aber schaffen mein morati rennerle ein paar hundert km bewegen zu koennen. ist ja auch was.
> 
> so am rande - ich habe mich in den letzten paar monaten oft dabei ertappt, den verkauf meines xizangs in erwaegung zu ziehen, weil ich nicht bewege und das teil mich irgendwie langweilt.
> kennt ihr sowas? nicht genug federweg, rockt nicht so richtig, etc...  ich bin aufgewuehlt.


 
panasonic hab ich schon mitbekommen... 

das sind genau auch meine gedanken. an der nr 2 klebt sogar noch der dreck vom treffen... und das will was heissen.... generell trenne ich mich gerade von einem haufen rahmen, zumindest schon mal gedanklich und vorbereitenderweise, indem ich sie demontiere.... lustigerweise hat mein jr bei einem davon sein veto eingelegt, der darf bleiben...

und sich von anhaftungen zu befreien ist ein guter weg...


----------



## oldman (13. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> panasonic hab ich schon mitbekommen...
> 
> das sind genau auch meine gedanken. an der nr 2 klebt sogar noch der dreck vom treffen... und das will was heissen.... generell trenne ich mich gerade von einem haufen rahmen, zumindest schon mal gedanklich und vorbereitenderweise, indem ich sie demontiere.... lustigerweise hat mein jr bei einem davon sein veto eingelegt, der darf bleiben...
> 
> und sich von anhaftungen zu befreien ist ein guter weg...



ja, das ist meine philosophie. allerdings irritiert mich, dass mein singlespeed psyclone mehr km auf der uhr hat, als das xizang. und ansonsten trete ich das kitsuma, welches wirklich irre spass macht.
und wenn es denn mal echt knochig wird, dann muss das cinco ran.
na ja, ich lass das ganze sich mal entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, das ist meine philosophie. allerdings irritiert mich, dass mein singlespeed psyclone mehr km auf der uhr hat, als das xizang. und ansonsten trete ich das kitsuma, welches wirklich irre spass macht.
> und wenn es denn mal echt knochig wird, dann muss das cinco ran.
> na ja, ich lass das ganze sich mal entwickeln.



ich hab gehört das ist normal beim ersten singlespeeder... also würde es wahrsch langen das xizang um ein paar gang zu erleichtern... hah problem gelöst...


----------



## hoeckle (13. Dezember 2008)

und warum nicht das xizang auf single umbauen und dass psyclone teamintern weiterreichen, gruezi helvetia! neben dem norco hat single-xi, auch bei mir dies jahr mächtig was erlebt, okok ist unter anderem auch die stadtschlampe, aber dennoch...

edithsagt:

keine kippen zwischendurch holen....


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und warum nicht das xizang auf single umbauen und dass psyclone teamintern weiterreichen, gruezi helvetia!



das ist überhaupt der beste gedanke in diesem faden  

@nicolai: keine sorge, solche gedanken beschleichen mich ab und zu auch (natürlich nicht bzgl. xizang), aber dann komme ich wieder zur vernuft und der erkenntnis: warum verkaufen, so lange ich den platz habe und das geld nicht brauche


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Januar 2009)

so leute bin leider erstmal raus aus dem rennen.
bin verunfallt (wie die schweizer sagen).stop
mann hat mich vom rad geholt.stop
kann kaum vorm rechner sitzen.stop
später mehr.stop


der david


----------



## Syborg (10. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute bin leider erstmal raus aus dem rennen.
> bin verunfallt (wie die schweizer sagen).stop
> mann hat mich vom rad geholt.stop
> kann kaum vorm rechner sitzen.stop
> ...



 na dann gute Besserung von meiner Seite und Danke nochmal für die rote Moby 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2009)

oh mann, david! dann mal gute besserung !!!


----------



## hoeckle (10. Januar 2009)

hey david, auch von mir gute besserung....

alles gute


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2009)

damit es mal wieder ein, zwei fotos gibt:

anfahrt im nebel und auf eis




weiter oben lichteten sich die wolken




und dann ganz oben...


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2009)

Oooh! Das letzte Bild ist echt berauschend! Ein Kollege würde es "Männerromantik" nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

als vorbereitung auf das morgige parkmassaker habe ich eine runde mit den neuen winterreifen (nobby nic 2.25 UST) gedreht:










die runde hat sich dann irgendwie so weit ausgedehnt, dass ich jetzt schon sorgen habe, dass ich morgen recht zeitig abkacken werde - macht aber nix, denn es war heute richtig nett und die n.n. gehen sehr gut.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> als vorbereitung auf das morgige parkmassaker habe ich eine runde mit den neuen winterreifen (nobby nic 2.25 UST) gedreht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sehr schön! drück dir für morgen fest die daumen. ich habe leider keine zeit. aber das warum dazu erzähl ich dir bei nächster gelegenheit bei einem lecker bierchen....

gruß

feri


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sehr schön! drück dir für morgen fest die daumen. ich habe leider keine zeit. aber das warum dazu erzähl ich dir bei nächster gelegenheit bei einem lecker bierchen....
> 
> gruß
> 
> feri



danke! bin mal gespannt - ich vermute es wird eine ganz üble matschschlacht 

au ja, lecker bierchen ! ! ! klingt interessant.

mit dem geplanten skifahr-trip ist es bei mir momentan wirklich sehr schwierig, weil jobmässig gerade ein abgabetermin den nächsten jagt


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2009)

Hattest Du nicht 2005 im Taunus tubeless abgeschworen ;-)


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht 2005 im Taunus tubeless abgeschworen ;-)



ahh, ein Wink mit der Anstaltspackung TipTop...


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht 2005 im Taunus tubeless abgeschworen ;-)



ein unschöner seitenhieb 

damals steckten die dinger wohl noch in den kinderschuhen. die n.n. wiegen bei 2.25" 670 gramm, haben extrem grip (auch auf den eisplatten gestern) und halten die luft bisher sehr gut. mal sehen wie es sich mit der pannensicherheit gestaltet 
sobald es trocken(er) wird kommt eh wieder was leichterer drauf.

das parkmassaker heute hat leider aufgedeckt, dass ich eindeutig ein roulleur bin. die strecke war keine 10m eben und gegen die halbverhungerten crossrad-jungs sah ich das recht blass aus 
das advents-pm lag mir eindeutig besser.
aber super wetter und wie immer lauter nette leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ein unschöner seitenhieb
> 
> damals steckten die dinger wohl noch in den kinderschuhen. die n.n. wiegen bei 2.25" 670 gramm, haben extrem grip (auch auf den eisplatten gestern) und halten die luft bisher sehr gut. mal sehen wie es sich mit der pannensicherheit gestaltet
> sobald es trocken(er) wird kommt eh wieder was leichterer drauf.
> ...


 

purer neid.....


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> purer neid.....



pah! einbisschenvielleicht 

die fotografin meines vertrauens hat es heute tatsächlich geschafft mich nur beim le mans start und nach dem zieleinlauf scharf abzulichten 









ich hätte ihr auch gerne mehr gelegenheit dazu gegeben, aber KEIN foto IM rennen...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2009)

ich kann in 10 tagen wieder loslegen.


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2009)

sehr gut, freut mich zu hören david! 
habe es gestern nach zwei sehr arbeitsintensiven wochen auch endlich mal wieder etwas länger auf den bock geschafft - ein bildchen gab es auch:


----------



## hoeckle (21. März 2009)

endlich mal wieder auf dem rad....



















und mein heutiger favorit


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder auf dem rad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (21. März 2009)

geile bilder mein lieber! 

wer hat denn das erste gemacht? so weit kannst du doch in 10 sec nicht rennen 

ich habe es heute auch wieder auf den renner geschafft, allerdings habe ich mich beim einkleiden von der sonne etwas irritieren lassen und musste früher als geplant den heimweg antreten


----------



## hoeckle (21. März 2009)

danke!


und ob ich soweit rennen kann, erst recht mit bier und kippe in der hand....

war gar nicht so weit, daß täuscht durch die 10er optik...
mir sind dann auch, sowie die sonne weg war die finger abgefroren....


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2009)

Hola! Sehr, sehr geile Bilder! 

Ich brauche auch endlich mal wieder eine vernünftige Knipse! Natürlich schwebt mir da konkret eine Nikon FM2 *TITAN* vor.  

Bild 2 evtl. anblitzen!? (Klugscheißmodus) 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (21. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hola! Sehr, sehr geile Bilder!
> 
> Ich brauche auch endlich mal wieder eine vernünftige Knipse! Natürlich schwebt mir da konkret eine Nikon FM2 *TITAN* vor.
> 
> ...


 

klar doch tom - nächstes mal nehm ich extra meine studioblitze und nen generator mit ......


aber danke! erkennst du nicht wieder die stelle oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (21. März 2009)

Ein kleiner Blitz hätte da vermutlich gereicht! 

Tom


----------



## versus (21. März 2009)

da hat der tom nicht ganz unrecht. aber ich finde es auch so sehr hübsch!

dann war der tipp mit dem ww-zoom nicht so schlecht, oder ?

@tom: jaja, eine gescheite knipse ist schon was feines. eine normale fm2 steht noch in meinem kameraschrank - sehr geile kamera! fehlt nur noch der in die analoge kamera einsatzbare digitalsensor 

neben der fm2 steht übrigens eine olympus om-4 *ti* meiner liebsten...


----------



## hoeckle (23. März 2009)

jajaa... ihr habt natürlich beide recht. nur, ich mag nicht noch in einen blitz investieren der auch min. 3,5 bilder/sec schafft.... denn der flieger kommt mit mittleren 250 km/h an...




versus schrieb:


> !
> 
> dann war der tipp mit dem ww-zoom nicht so schlecht, oder ?
> 
> @tom: jaja, eine gescheite knipse ist schon was feines. eine normale fm2 steht noch in meinem kameraschrank - sehr geile kamera! fehlt nur noch der in die analoge kamera einsatzbare digitalsensor


 
nee, der tipp war gut! gibt´s denn keine tuningrückwand oder conversionkits dafür... geschäftsidee....


----------



## versus (23. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee, der tipp war gut! gibt´s denn keine tuningrückwand oder conversionkits dafür... geschäftsidee....



diesen einsatz gabs tatsächlich mal. ist aber schnell wieder von bildfläche verschwunden. vermutlich wollte man lieber neue kameragehäuse verkaufen, als chips für die alten. um meine fm2 tut es mir echt leid. habe mir zwar schon sehr oft vorgenommen sie weiter auch analog zu benutzen, aber dazu kam es seit jahren nicht mehr


----------

